# Other people not understanding the LOVE for your betta!!



## RSandelli (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello! So my little guy is named Villa. Villa is a little sick right now and requiring medication and lots of my time and attention. When I went into the fish store again for more supplies, the guy asked me, "Wouldn't it just be cheaper to start over?" "Uhhh...start over what" "You know, buy a new Betta, it would be so much cheaper". I was SOOOO mad!!! 

I know he is just a little fish but they are soooo under appreciated. He is the little spark in my life and he has such a funny personality. 

When he got sick, I was so frustrated running around because no one seemed to want to take the time to explain to me how to get him better. 

People think I'm nuts too when I tell them lovingly how I bought him a new plant or some new gravel for his tank. 

Anyone else feel like this?


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Totally get it. 
The mainstream population doesn't see the betta fish as a pet you're supposed to feed every day, love, and take GOOD care of. They're decorations. "practice pets" for the kids. Experiments. A way to kill time. Fighters. Something totally trivial. 
People don't see their personalities and what great pets they can be because they're so preoccupied with the above. They're just as lovable as a dog or a cat. They can't exactly cuddle with you, but that doesn't mean they can't love you just the same as a furry animal would. 

I don't ever see people in general holding bettas as high as fishkeepers like you and me do, but at least these fish have people like us and the rest of the people on this forum to treat them as they deserve to be treated. It's better than nobody.


----------



## Imabee (Sep 23, 2010)

Yep I totally understand. My family looks at me like I'm nuts when I talk about something cute that my betta did or something I when I buy him something for his tank that I think he will like. They really don't get it, but I don't care. I love my little guy and he makes me happy.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I completely understand! People look at me like I'm retarded when I start explaining how much I love and care for my fish! 

I know this sounds dumb, but since I live on a college campus where fish are the only pets we can keep in the dorms, I feel like it's my job to educate people. I explain what it really takes to take good care of a fish; some of them look at me like like I'm a little nutty, but others really seem to care 

Thank goodness I have an understanding boyfriend, he really seems to understand that Victor is super important to me  I've even caught him playing with Victor when he thought I wasn't looking 

Mom and Dad think I'm nuts though, they really do  Oh, and my roommate. She thinks I've lost it too


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

^Hehe my boyfriend plays with my betta too when he thinks I am not looking! but it's so cute, whenever he sits down on the couch close to the tank, my betta swims over and flares at him. Bwhahaha!


----------



## RSandelli (Nov 11, 2010)

I am so glad I found this little forum  It is making me feel a lot better about my obsession with little Villa. Hopefully I can get him all better!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I get it!! My whole family (except my mom...but I got a free betta from Thailand so I set up a little 2 gallon, heated and filtered and gave him to her) love fish and see them for what they truely are. As a betta breeder I love to see them develop from little white specks to fully flared beauties. Their personalities start very young. However very few get the chance to show us, or other people the beauty of them and how special they really are. I simply love the betta hobby. Even when it costs me $60 everytime I buy a new pair. I would'nt trade this hobby for anything.

Here's what I get:

"Why do you care so much about stupid fish? They only live like 2 weeks anyway."

"Maybe I know what I'm doing and actually care. Ever try a FISH TANK? There's the secret to a healthy fish."

OR:

"I can't wait till tomorrow!"
"Why?"
"I get my $50 pair of bettas in the mail!"
"What idiot spends $50 on two fish?"

Luckily I have a couple of friends who care. Plus with a new IBC chapter (possibly, not 100% a sure thing) opening up here my love for bettas will only grow


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

There's an aquarium society here in Nebraska but it's mainly for saltwater type stuff. 

Don't really have non-internet friends that are as into the hobby as I am. 


... lol I love you guys.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

We love ya too! It's sad when some members never come back. I'm happy though that there might be an IBC chapter opening up here!


----------



## Moldau (Sep 5, 2010)

It's terrible that so many people think that way, but at least we can all come onto this forum where there are others who care. I'm glad my friends and family are understanding, anyway, even if they aren't as interested in fish as I am.


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

When I come home my little guy comes up to the near side of his bowl all flared up and so excited his whole body is wagging- what's not to love? 

People who don't understand simply have never had one - it sure came as a surprise to me that a tiny little fish could have so much going on


----------



## MizzVamp115 (Oct 2, 2010)

I understand. My mom was the same way when i'd talk about my bettas but now the more i've told her about them and shown her mine and how awesome they are she wants me to help her set up the proper home for one. She keeps harping on me to buy her one but little does she know that's what i'm getting her for Christmas lol.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Aww I've had to deal with this with almost all my pets...

I've heard it all... Why would you love a betta? They only live a few weeks and they are too much effort to keep alive for longer! Why do you love that bird? They are so noisy and dusty! Why would you EVER love a snake? They are so scary and ugly! Why would you love a gecko? They are creepy and ugly!

Nathan actually had a leopard gecko die because his parents refused to take him to the vet... "Why pay 50 dollars to SAVE HIS LIFE when you can buy a new one for 30 dollars?"...... grr.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Well the people at the pet store look at me amazed when they ask, "So, what do you have in your tanks for all these plants your buying??" and I say..."A betta". LoL

My family is more curious than anything...Asking about tail types & what they eat.
My sister thinks they sounds cool after I told her you can feed them live food & watch them
eat it. lol She thought they ate their own poop. wth? lol 
She LOVED the tank set ups, I think that is what sells some non believers.

My roommate always give me the happenings on the living room bettas, and loves Danny Boy in particular, always wants to feed him extra LoL I have to say Nooo he'll get sick man, but thanks for the offer!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I have 4 bettas right now and would like to get more. The little guys are so addicting! It is a shame my husband does not love them as much as I do, though at least he understands that I love them.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

My boyfriend doesnt understand either, I want to get one for his apartment, but I know he would NEVER want one.


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

My friend talks about her dog all the time, wich is o.k. by me exept I can never tell her how cool battas are. It can be a little frustrating at times.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

That is about the same types of conversations I have with my aunt. She tells me how her cat dying was very hard for her, and when I try to relate by talking about when my betta Plum D died she says "that is just a fish, not the same thing at all".


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

CrankyFish84 said:


> Well the people at the pet store look at me amazed when they ask, "So, what do you have in your tanks for all these plants your buying??" and I say..."A betta". LoL


Recently had a similar conversation myself. I went to buy a piece of driftwood and the man behind the counter asked me what tank I had and what fish were in it. "Just my betta in a five gallon", I said. The guy gave me a surprised look.

But on another note, yikes! How insensitive of that employee! :evil: Even I would have responded with something, and I'm horribly shy...

Fortunately my family is pretty understanding of my love for bettas. My dad is pretty interested in fish himself, even if he told me he doesn't like bettas (that was because he assumed it was normal for bettas to lay around moping in cups, though) and my mom thinks it's nice that I have a hobby like this (as long as it doesn't get out of hand) and while my sister doesn't care much about fish, she does like animals in general and she took good care of them when I had to give a few to her. Actually, I think my mom and sister warmed up a bit to my bettas while they spent some time over at their house.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Aluyasha said:


> That is about the same types of conversations I have with my aunt. She tells me how her cat dying was very hard for her, and when I try to relate by talking about when my betta Plum D died she says "that is just a fish, not the same thing at all".


People just don't get it. My fish dying would be just as devastating to me as my dog, cat, or rabbit dying. I am so sorry for your loss, all of us here can understand what you're going through!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

purplemuffin said:


> Nathan actually had a leopard gecko die because his parents refused to take him to the vet... "Why pay 50 dollars to SAVE HIS LIFE when you can buy a new one for 30 dollars?"...... grr.


I am very fortunate that my parents are respectful of how much I value animal life, even if they don't understand it. When my rabbit got sick, at first my parents weren't going to do anything and asked me why I cared so much, but when they saw how upset I was and how much I really cared about my bunny, they let me take her to the vet and paid for her vet bills!

My Dad even took me to buy frozen food for my betta, and pays extra for my rabbit's special diet. I am very grateful to them for at least respecting how I feel, even if they don't get it themselves.


----------



## Comatose (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm really lucky that my Dad is somewhat interested in my bettas. Mind you, most everyone else thinks I'm totally nutty. Family, friends, ramdom strangers, and pet store employees think I'm crazy.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If you love fish, people think you're nuts. lol When I took Abnormal Psychology in college, I don't remember anything in my textbook saying that people who love fish or pets in general, are abnormal or crazy. lol


----------



## Juneii (Nov 29, 2010)

I have come to value my betta's life as any other human being. 

Many of my friends think I am crazy but they really matter to me


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

hehe My cats don't understanbd my love of them & are jealous...I don't neglect them but they are annoyed I get up earlier now to check on the fishies (lol fish help me get up in the morning) ... less kitty cuddle time in bed. 
They get treats too so I don't feel too bad!


----------

